# HD Pittsburgh



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone know when Pittsburgh is scheduled to get local HD?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's available today OTA.

As for when E* gets around to adding the P'burg locals is anybody's guess.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

FWIW, this is the wrong forum for this question. The Dish HD or HD content forums would both be better, IMHO.


----------

